# Body fat at 31% on Boots scales



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

HI.

I am new to this and im wanting some advice on how to get my body fat percentage down and loose weight.

I have been training 5/6 times a week doing IBX HIIT Training. This is my 3rd week.

So all i have been doing is calorie counting on my fitness pal and doing exercise.

i lost 3 lbs and 9 inches from body the 1st week but dont seem to of lost any more.

i feel fitter, stronger and skinner but the weights just not coming off, if anything im getting heavier which i dont want. Maybe im building muscle?

Stats:

20 years

5 ft 6

12 stone 3

I really want shred down and get lean, maybe see some abs for the first time in my life.

can anyone give me tips on food ect? if you need to know more things let me know

Thankyou


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Here you go bro

Start here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html

and here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

Edit: sorry lass


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

12 stone 3 but 31% bf?

Altho you are pretty short!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks stevegomez ill have a read of them.

and yeah Madoxx thats what it said haha.

x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry I didn't notice you were a chic


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Sorry I didn't notice you were a chic


its fine :thumb:


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

What's your daily diet like?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldn't go by scales - try and get measured by calipers (and also go by what you think you look like in the mirror/how pants fit etc)...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Eat good whole foods. Eat in a defecit and train hard. Easy, your body fat sounds pretty accurate you should be able to lose weight easily.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Just ignore the bf scales


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

You won't grow muscle fast enough to make a difference on scales every time you weigh in.

You could try a ketogenic low carb diet, some find it difficult to stick to eating <30g carbs a day, but you will certainly see results and constantly lose weight on a weekly basis.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

wat_is_this said:


> You won't grow muscle fast enough to make a difference on scales every time you weigh in.
> 
> You could try a ketogenic low carb diet, some find it difficult to stick to eating <30g carbs a day, but you will certainly see results and constantly lose weight on a weekly basis.


no worst advice ever.

do not try and keto straight off the bat.

i would start to track macros (myfitnesspal.com). work out your BMR (basal metabolic rate) and your TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) - look online there are loads of calculators. start off by eating %15 under your TDEE for 2-4 weeks and see what the scales do. slowy slowy drop the kcals down, only drop kcals when you stall nad only by 50-100 per drop. do ONE weekly weigh in under the same circumstances every week. aim for 1-2lbs loss per week no more than that though.

as for macros everyones different but try a %40c %40p %20f split to start off with.

6 all of the above is incredibly general and will probally need some tweeking as you go along.

goodluck.

EDIT: sorry jumped in there didnt read the first post. yes you will gain muscle and this will affect scale weight, i just use the scale as a guide when cutting and ultimatley go by the mirror. BUT saying that if you have allot of fat to loose then the scale weight will still drop.

i would also drop the HIIT to 3x per week


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Them bodyfat scales are pants. Ignore


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If you want quick results and are prepared to suffer to get it, forget all your macros and calorie counting and simply eat as much chicken fillet as you like with as much broccoli as you like, add a couple of teaspoons of peanut butter for fats and 3 boiled eggs a day.

Good luck, its hard but it works faster than any other method.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> no worst advice ever.
> 
> do not try and keto straight off the bat.
> 
> ...


If you done your research you would find a ketogenic diet is absolutely fine, and not bad advice if your goal is to lose weight.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

ill give yous a typical day @wat_is_this @banzi @Jon.B @harryalmighty @SkinnyJ @AlexHealy

*breakfast 9-11am*

porridge made with water drop of semi skimmed milk & mashed banana or all bran with Greek yoghurt or scrambled egg with wholemeal toast.

*Snack 11am- 1pm*

some fruit or cereal bar

*Dinner: 1pm-3pm*

either ham or chicken salad, or home made chicken wrap in wholemeal tortillas or soup.

*Snack 3pm-6pm*

*
*

some fruit or a boiled egg

*Tea 6pm-9pm*

either chicken breast or fresh salmon with veggies (broccoli, carrots cauliflower ect) or an omlette

Then i would do my workout

iCEBOXBODYROX HIGH INTENSITY INTERVAL TRAINING. Full Body focus split into upper,core and lower body. Using body weight, resistance and weighted exercises.

when i get back i would have a wholemeal cracker with slice of ham on with a spread of cottage cheese.

I work 9-5 Monday - Friday when im at work i drink green tea and water from the water machine but i am guilty to the odd glass of Pepsi max when im at home!!!


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

you lost 9 inches in the first week? that's some loss!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@rb79 it wasn't 9 inches from one place these were added up from my arms, legs , hips, stomach , like a total.

but before i started doing exercise i used to just sit about all day, sit at work , go home do more sitting oh and i also drive soo more sitting haa


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

Miss dee said:


> @rb79 it wasn't 9 inches from one place these were added up from my arms, legs , hips, stomach , like a total.
> 
> but before i started doing exercise i used to just sit about all day, sit at work , go home do more sitting oh and i also drive soo more sitting haa


ahh ok I get it now... I just had an image of your waist dropping 9 inches, I thought it was a bit dramatic lol.. good work!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

rb79 said:


> ahh ok I get it now... I just had an image of your waist dropping 9 inches, I thought it was a bit dramatic lol.. good work!


I WISH!!! thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Daily diet seems ok.

As said previously, work out your TDEE and subtract 10% - 20% from this figure to get your daily calorie allowance.

Try this for a few weeks an see how you go. When weight loss stalls, up your activity level if possible to burn more calories. Don't keep dropping calories in an attempt to lose the fat.

Drop calories only when activity level cannot be increased and diet cannot be manipulated for a better macro split.

Good luck and keep at it. It's a long road!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@DC1 so ive just worked out my TDEE on http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/ using the Mifflin-St Jeor formula.. i have put my exercise level at 5 times a week i will always do 5 time time but if im good ill do 6 haha!

it has worked it out at my *BMR : 1564*

* TDEE : 2287 calories*

so can someone explain this??


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't women have generally higher body fat? It's not as bad as it sounds

http://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/

At 5'6 and 12 stone I think if you stuck to a good diet plan you'd easily be able to get that % down


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Miss dee said:


> @DC1 so ive just worked out my TDEE on http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/ using the Mifflin-St Jeor formula.. i have put my exercise level at 5 times a week i will always do 5 time time but if im good ill do 6 haha!
> 
> it has worked it out at my *BMR : 1564*
> 
> ...


Ok, so your TDEE (total daily energy expenditure) is 2287 calories. This is what you need to maintain your current weight if your activity level remains constant. Note this is a rough estimate only.

To cut, you should subtract 10% - 20% from this figure and this becomes your new maintenance calories to lose weight at a steady rate.

Your new maintenance is between 2053 calories and 1829 calories.

I'd personally aim for the higher figure to start with and then drop as weightloss stalls tho this will be relatively slow paced loss.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

@DC1

Right ok so what does BMR mean do i even need to worry about this.

ive just been using my fitness pall to count my calories and it gives me 1460calories - havnt been loosing weight with is so im confused hah!!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Don't women have generally higher body fat? It's not as bad as it sounds
> 
> http://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/
> 
> At 5'6 and 12 stone I think if you stuck to a good diet plan you'd easily be able to get that % down


interesting read.

is just finding the right plan for me!! its hard starting off


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Miss dee said:


> @DC1
> 
> Right ok so what does BMR mean do i even need to worry about this.
> 
> ive just been using my fitness pall to count my calories and it gives me 1460calories - havnt been loosing weight with is so im confused hah!!


BMR is basal metabolic rate. This is how many calories your body will burn as a baseline without any activity e.g. in a coma, bedridden, etc.

Don't worry about BMR. It's TDEE that's important and this is an ever changing figure so its a rough estimate based on experience and real world results.

Ensure you are logging everything exactly right in MFP including sauces, etc. Do you weigh everything you consume?

Many underestimate how many calories they actually consume and when they tally it up accurately it can be a shock. I know it was for me.

If you are consuming less than 1500 calories, thats far too low.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

wat_is_this said:


> If you done your research you would find a ketogenic diet is absolutely fine, and not bad advice if your goal is to lose weight.


most people will find it hard to stick to and keto is NOT necessary for most people trying to get to a healthy BF%. Yes keto works but people are much to quick to jump straight toward keto or hand it out as advice to loose weight. there are much easier ways to get down to 10%.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

DC1 said:


> BMR is basal metabolic rate. This is how many calories your body will burn as a baseline without any activity e.g. in a coma, bedridden, etc.
> 
> Don't worry about BMR. It's TDEE that's important and this is an ever changing figure so its a rough estimate based on experience and real world results.
> 
> ...


Yes i have food scales i am weighing solids but not liquids ie. yoghurts, sauce.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Miss dee said:


> ill give yous a typical day @wat_is_this @banzi @Jon.B @harryalmighty @SkinnyJ @AlexHealy
> 
> *breakfast 9-11am*
> 
> ...


how many kcals is that? whats your height, weight and age etc.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Miss dee said:


> Yes i have food scales i am weighing solids but not liquids ie. yoghurts, sauce.


You need to weigh absolutely everything you consume particularly yogurts and sauces.

Some sauces can be very calorific. Yogurt is not too bad but it all needs to be logged.

You don't need to weigh drinks like diet soda, no sugar diluting juice, etc.

Anything with any meaningful calories should be logged. It all counts.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> how many kcals is that? whats your height, weight and age etc.


well l im logging on my fitness pall its 1470 calories then ill do exercise and MFP gives me ruff estimate of burning 600 calories off.

im 5 ft 6 , 12stone 3 - or 171 lbs - im 20 years


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

DC1 said:


> You need to weigh absolutely everything you consume particularly yogurts and sauces.
> 
> Some sauces can be very calorific. Yogurt is not too bad but it all needs to be logged.
> 
> ...


i will get some scales that weight liquid then. thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Miss dee said:


> i will get some scales that weight liquid then. thanks for your help :thumb:


No worries. Good luck!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I would suggest using my fitness pal. Weigh everything you eat , eat in a defecit and eat good foods. Putting your diet up is kind of irrelevant without the calories and macros. To be honest just ready the stickies.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Miss dee said:


> HI.
> 
> I am new to this and im wanting some advice on how to get my body fat percentage down and loose weight.
> 
> ...


You might be gaining muscle...more likely your progress has stalled because you need a better handkle on your overall calorie iuntake and what calories you put in. Experiment with different macros (ie try high protein and high fat and low carb for a while....or any other variation thereof).

As for the bodyfat percentage scales...ignore them..they're garbage. There are only a few ways of reliably calculating body fat percentage. The gold standard is a DEXA machine (like a whole body x-ray) - but that's expensive, hard to find generally and therefore not much use on a regular basis (unless you work in a university that has one like I do  ). After that there's a method involving a water bath...again..expensive and hard to find anywhere that has the equipment for it. So that leaves calipers - but take lots of measurements, keep them consistent (same places, same time every week) and remember they're not 100% accurate.

The scales can be thrown off by how hydrated you are. For instance - a while ago I had a DEXA scan and came out at 11% overall. I went to teh gym and tried their machine about an hour later. It said I was 6% (very clearly wrong). I tried again when I left the gym - i'd gained 2% body fat in the gym apparently.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Diet looks good to me, when you make food make sure to weigh or measure it consistently. If you stick to a decent diet and calorie deficit you will lose weight given time.

How many carbs/fat/protein a day do you eat?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DC1 said:


> *You need to weigh absolutely everything you consume particularly yogurts and sauces.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Its easy not to bother eating them.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Miss dee said:


> ill give yous a typical day @wat_is_this @banzi @Jon.B @harryalmighty @SkinnyJ @AlexHealy
> 
> *breakfast 9-11am*
> 
> ...


Too much fruit, you dont need a snack morning or mid afternoon and definitely no pepsi max! I'll bet you eat way more than you realise.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Too much fruit, you dont need a snack morning or mid afternoon and definitely no pepsi max! I'll bet you eat way more than you realise.


I disagree. I snack at the same times and they get me through to my next meal. The only thing to consider is that a snack is just that and not a silly amount of calories.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Too much fruit, you dont need a snack morning or mid afternoon and definitely no pepsi max! I'll bet you eat way more than you realise.


Why no Pepsi max? I live on the stuff.... well the cherry one! Ideal on diet imo.


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

wat_is_this said:


> Diet looks good to me, when you make food make sure to weigh or measure it consistently. If you stick to a decent diet and calorie deficit you will lose weight given time.
> 
> How many carbs/fat/protein a day do you eat?


im not 100% sure on that i follow my fitness pal and it recommends i eat 183g carbs 49g fat 73g proteins which i try and hit but its hard!


----------



## Miss dee (Sep 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Why no Pepsi max? I live on the stuff.... well the cherry one! Ideal on diet imo.


i love the cherry one too, i thought it was ok cos its 0 cals


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Miss dee said:


> i love the cherry one too, i thought it was ok cos its 0 cals


Yeah it is.... We have Fanta zero, Dr Pepper zero and allsorts when on prep in our household!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Why no Pepsi max? I live on the stuff.... well the cherry one! Ideal on diet imo.


Too many artificial ingredients for me, unless its all natural in which case ive been missing out - isnt it high carbs though?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AlexHealy said:


> I disagree. I snack at the same times and they get me through to my next meal. The only thing to consider is that a snack is just that and not a silly amount of calories.


Its wasted calories, if you can't wait two or three hours to eat god help you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Its wasted calories, if you can't wait two or three hours to eat god help you.


Spot on "snacking" is a term that should only ever be used by fat women who take salads to work to pretend they are on a diet.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Its wasted calories, if you can't wait two or three hours to eat god help you.


It's not wasted calories at all.

If you choose to have a chocolate bar, crisps etc, they're wasted calories.

But if you choose to have Brazil nuts, rice cakes, peanut butter, Greek yogurt etc then you're utilising your macros.

If you're not snacking, you're waiting 5/6 hours between meals which unless you're doing IF isn't ideal for most people.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

banzi said:


> Spot on "snacking" is a term that should only ever be used by fat women who take salads to work to pretend they are on a diet.


"Snacking" is how you perceive it.

I perceive snacking as something with low calories between my main meals. I have lunch at 1pm and tea between 7-9pm. A Greek yogurt mixed with honey gets me through.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AlexHealy said:


> It's not wasted calories at all.
> 
> If you choose to have a chocolate bar, crisps etc, they're wasted calories.
> 
> ...


Have you never gone 20 plus hours without eating? Its revitalising


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> Have you never gone 20 plus hours without eating? Its revitalising


Unless I was on The Island, I have no need to.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I would eat every 4 hours..If by not eating I put my body into starvation mode,when I do eat it will store some as fat.Thats how the body works..So going long hours without food is rubbish.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I would eat every 4 hours..If by not eating I put my body into starvation mode,when I do eat it will store some as fat.Thats how the body works..So going long hours without food is rubbish.


Holy fvck, you went full brotard. It takes days to go into starvation mode!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

barnz said:


> Holy fvck, you went full brotard. It takes days to go into starvation mode!


Nope It does not.. Starvation mode is a state in which the body is responding to prolonged periods of low energy intake level in fact after only 6 hours Glycogen is broken down to produce glucose for the body and we all know that is needed for muscles.

I am not that clued up on it to be honest but I know going without food is counter productive if trying to loose fat.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Nope It does not.. Starvation mode is a state in which the body is responding to prolonged periods of low energy intake level in fact after only 6 hours Glycogen is broken down to produce glucose for the body and we all know that is needed for muscles.
> 
> I am not that clued up on it to be honest but I know going without food is counter productive if trying to loose fat.


Yeah you really aren't clued up buddy. Just step away from the brodem. Do you wake up in the night to eat in case you go catabolic?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I would eat every 4 hours..If by not eating I put my body into starvation mode,when I do eat it will store some as fat.Thats how the body works..So going long hours without food is rubbish.


I hope you are trolling.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Nope It does not.. Starvation mode is a state in which the body is responding to prolonged periods of low energy intake level in fact after only 6 hours Glycogen is broken down to produce glucose for the body and we all know that is needed for muscles.
> 
> I am not that clued up on it to be honest but I know going without food is counter productive if trying to loose fat.


Not eating your mid morning biscuit is not going to put you in starvation mode


----------

